# Peeing/marking



## Ruthie_67 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi all

I have a 1 year old un-neutered male vizsla who has taken to peeing on other dogs (not peeing over their poo or over their pee but actually on them)

Any ideas as to why and how to stop it?


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Nico is 10 months, unneutered and has also started marking like crazy. It's his new favourite pastime as of the past 3-4 weeks.

Today we were at the dog park and he got super excited about meeting a new puppy (4 mo old golden doodle) and full on accosted her in true crazy V style. She peed herself (out of fear or excitement or both) and Nico was so excited by it that he lifted a leg and peed on her! First time he's done it, no clue how to stop it.... Just thought I'd let you know you're not alone :-[

The other owner was super nice about it... Nothing to be done but bathe her!


----------



## Ruthie_67 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you for reply ... perhaps he will grow out of it. The said dog later proceeded to roll in fox poo which I am sure smelt far worse :-\


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't have a male, but from what I've read and heard it sounds like something a male of that age does to test boundaries in a kind of bratty, rebellious way. It's something he can grow out of, but it will take some proactive training on your part and possibly some corrections from the other dog to show him why he should grow out of it. If you're in a dog park setting where he's off leash you won't really be able to correct him in a timely and effective manner. I'd find a friend with a dog to go on walks with and correct him with a fairly hard sideways tug to throw him off balance whenever he goes to mark on the dog. If he won't do it on a short leash, I'd stick him on a check cord to give him a bit more space and do the same kind of correction. You might also try limiting when he can pee/mark in general on your individual walks. Keep him in a heel and correct him whenever he goes to mark a tree, etc. Give him the opportunity to relieve himself at set intervals and give a command.


----------

